# FAA/Air Traffic Controllers may be shut down



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 20, 2011)

Shutdown of FAA possible in House-Senate clash

Got a flight connecting to a train? :angry:


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 23, 2011)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Shutdown of FAA possible in House-Senate clash
> 
> Got a flight connecting to a train? :angry:


No worries with your flight. Any FAA shutdown will not affect ATC operations. ATC is considered an essential service and will stay in operation.

From the Washington Post:



> More than 4,000 FAA workers, 1,000 of them in the Washington region, and tens of thousands of airport construction workers under FAA contract faced immediate furlough. The nation’s air travel system will not be affected, with air traffic controllers remaining on the job and airline operations continuing as normal.


Washington Post


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 25, 2011)

Based on another blog (which I trust), until the dispute is cleared up, the FAA is not collecting the "required" taxes (like departure tax, domestic tax, HI to mainline tax, international tax, etc...) on your tickets. So your ticket is cheaper, right?




*WRONG*!





Most airlines (very) quietly raised their fares to equal the amount of taxes you would have paid!



Example, say the fare was $350 plus $20 taxes or $370 what you paid. The new fare is $370 with no taxes. (The airlines are keeping the money themselves!



)


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 25, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Based on another blog (which I trust), until the dispute is cleared up, the FAA is not collecting the "required" taxes (like departure tax, domestic tax, HI to mainline tax, international tax, etc...) on your tickets. So your ticket is cheaper, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The primary tax that is involved is the % of fare tax that is normally included in the originally quoted fare. When you book a $400 flight, the original fare shown is $400. That $400 includes the 7.5% ticket tax. When you move to the final pricing, the other taxes and fees kick-in - the segment tax, PFC's, TSA, etc.

With the tax suspended, the original $400 quote will stay the same. But all of that $400 will go to the airline (temporarily). With the exception of the segment tax (also suspended), the other fess will still be added.

It is anticipated that when the taxes are re-introduced (and they will be), the tax will be imposed retroactively and will take the temporary windfall away from the airlines.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 26, 2011)

PRR 60 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Based on another blog (which I trust), until the dispute is cleared up, the FAA is not collecting the "required" taxes (like departure tax, domestic tax, HI to mainline tax, international tax, etc...) on your tickets. So your ticket is cheaper, right?
> ...


That depends on how long this goes on. I know that the government can get away with that for a few weeks, but given that Congress is preoccupied with frankly a more important matter it can't resolve right now...I think this could be on the back burner for a while.


----------



## saxman (Aug 5, 2011)

Well looks like FAA employees are back to work, at least for now. The FAA was extended until Sept. 16th.



> Senate reaches breakthrough on FAA extension; tens of thousands of workers can go back to their jobs
> 
> I am thrilled this morning that the Senate has approved an FAA bill. It is a tremendous victory for American workers everywhere.


http://fastlane.dot.gov/2011/08/faa-breakthrough.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2011)

saxman said:


> Well looks like FAA employees are back to work, at least for now. The FAA was extended until Sept. 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it affect you in any way while flying Chris?? IINM it was office workers/contracted construction and the loss of tax money! (Of course the airlines grabbed the $$$!!!!)They claimed Safety wasnt affected in any way but what about Inspections/bills not getting paid etc,?? I know lots of airports have construction going on constantly, was there any slowups by the Controllers in support or the Laid off folks??/


----------



## saxman (Aug 8, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > Well looks like FAA employees are back to work, at least for now. The FAA was extended until Sept. 16th.
> ...


Not a thing was affected regarding general operations. The only people that were out of work were those working behind desks. There was no "slow down." And safety was not affected. Inspectors were still on the job.


----------

